# Fasting? How long can they go? (and other questions)



## jnetski3 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have two betta fish, in separate bowls. Yes bowls, the divided tank is out of service for a little bit. I have a girl and a boy. They both have a 2 gal bowl of their own.
Ok my questions!

1. I have to leave for 5 days and I don't have anyone to feed my fish. I've heard a four day fasting is ok... but if they won't do so good I can bring them along. I have a carrying tank that does good in cars, but its a 5 hour drive (both ways), and they would be a big hassle. Could they make it and still be healthy? (Healthy is important)

2. My male betta is making a bubble nest(?) of some sort at the top of his tank, I've had a male in the past but I've never seen an accumulation of bubbles before. I was just wondering what he was up to.

3.Last weekend I had to leave for 3 days (last second) and I didn't want to fast them, because I just had the two days before. So I went out and bought the feeding blocks(?) that are suppose to last a week. I thought they would munch on that while I was gone and I would take it out when I got back. Well, when I got back it was completely dissinigrated (it looked as though they hadn't even touched it) and there was a scary thick film built up at the top of their tanks. I understand this is dangerous because they had problems finding a place to come up and breath. So I had to do a complete change of water and scrub everything down (its was gunky and filmy). The ammonia levels were dangerous. When I put them back in their clean tanks, my boy betta started flopping to his side (while he swam and floated) He ate like normal but acted very tired. He's doin better, but now he is swimming weird, as if he had a weight tied to his back fin. Is something seriously wrong?

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that they would be ok left alone for 5 days. I heard that those feeding blocks can really do a number on water quality. You probably could take the fish with you but it would be very stressful for the fish. 
Bubblenests are a good thing. It means your fish is healthy and happy. 
It sounds like your male has swimbladder disorder. It might be from the feeding block food. He could be constipated. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

if he is just constipated..I heard giving him an un-shelled pea after fasting him for a couple days will help.

If it is swimbladder disorder, I [unfortunately] heard its uncurable...sry. Hope its not the latter...sounds like hes ok though if currently builting a nest ;D

GL & hope everything works out


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey, actually, this is a really good question... I was going to ask this myself.

How long can a betta go without eating.

I live at college and it would really be a hassle to bring my betta back and forth everytime I go home. I understand that over winter break (a month) I'm going to have to bring him home. But im going to be away for about 7-10 days for Thanksgiving. Should I buy a feeder, or should I just bring him home. 

If I brought him home, he would have to endure two 3 hour car rides, AND I couldn't bring my tank back and forth, so he would be put in a very small bowl. I'm not sure what to do. I understand that if I have to go home for a weekend I can just fast him, but this is not just the weekend, its a little over a week.

What should I do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just looked up a post by another member about a 2 week vacation feeder by TetraMin. Its a 14 day feeder made with gel and not plaster. It doesn't mess up your water chemistry. He was gone for two weeks and reported that it worked well for his fish. Hope this helps.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

10 days is a little extreme to go without food... 5 days is fine but even still your fish is going to be very hungry. I wouldn't not feed him for 10 days, look into the vacation feeder.


----------



## xst3ph90x (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess I'm going to look into a 2 week vacation feeder. I love my fish so much, but sometimes it's really a pain...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

jnetski3 said:


> Last weekend I had to leave for 3 days (last second) and I didn't want to fast them, because I just had the two days before. So I went out and bought the feeding blocks(?) that are suppose to last a week. I thought they would munch on that while I was gone and I would take it out when I got back. Well, when I got back it was completely dissinigrated (it looked as though they hadn't even touched it) and there was a scary thick film built up at the top of their tanks. I understand this is dangerous because they had problems finding a place to come up and breath. So I had to do a complete change of water and scrub everything down (its was gunky and filmy). The ammonia levels were dangerous. When I put them back in their clean tanks, my boy betta started flopping to his side (while he swam and floated) He ate like normal but acted very tired. He's doin better, but now he is swimming weird, as if he had a weight tied to his back fin. Is something seriously wrong?


He probably just ate too much when the block fell apart...you'll need to keep the water pristine to help him get better from the swimbladder problem but monitor him to make sure he's pooping too, and fast him if he's not. If he hasn't pooped in 3-4 days can you go to Petsmart/Petco and get him some of those cube packs of daphnia and an eyedropper? Get it home quickly, cut off one of the cubes from the pack and get the rest in the freezer (it goes bad reaaaallllly quickly), thaw the cube and feed him some, he should eat it very happily. Feed some to the girl betta too, she'll like it. Just do it before a water change. This should help him pass poo and might help the problem straightaway.

As for being gone for 5 days, it's usually fine to leave them for up to seven if they've been eating healthily. If you're having to leave right after getting the issues with the boy resolved you may want to ask someone to feed him a couple times....just pre-measure the food and hide the extra.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I premeasured food out for my cousin to feed my fish (I have 3 tanks) and all my fish were just fine. Just hide the containers! I used those 7 day pill containers, and just to make sure the water would be fine, I put in a little less than I normally feed them. Someone doesn't have to come every day, you could just premeasure it for a couple feedings while you're away.

If no one could feed them, I would look into the gel blocks. If your boy is recovering, he is probably not healthy enough to go without food for that long.


----------

